# Disk ifentification



## GP403 (Oct 14, 2021)

Could use some help in identifying the manufacture of this disk. Any leads are appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sorry, but I have never seen one quite like that. Maybe another member is familiar with this unit.


----------

